# Best portrait lens for canon under $1000



## jeffie7 (Jan 24, 2009)

Current Camera, XSi/450D

I'm starting to do research on building my lens collection. two lens I want to buy are an ultra wide and a good portrait lens.

For the wide angle lens I plan on going with either a canon 10-22 700ish or sigma 10-20 450ish

However for portrait, I'm lost.

Trying to keep the budget under $1000 for a portrait lens, what would be a good lens to look into? I would like the option to upgrade my body and still use the lens down the road on a camera like the 40D.

Thanks for any input.


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 24, 2009)

85mm f/1.8 - $355

Or maybe the 135mm f/2L - $935

Or even one of the 70-200s, I think the only one under $1000 is the 70-200 f/4L (no IS) - $600.


----------



## jeffie7 (Jan 25, 2009)

Just placed an order.

Canon 85mm 1.8 plus a hood
Tokina 11-16mm
and 2 extra memory cards

Says it will be here Wednesday! can't wait!


----------



## Chad Truss (Jan 26, 2009)

I have heard that wide angle lenses like the Sigma 10-20mm are bad for portraits because when you use a zoom of less than 35mm or so you get distortions because of the viewing angle a wide angle lens offers.

I have heard good things about 50mm 1.4f lenses for portrait use. I see you have already made a decision though.

And forgive my terminology above, I am still learning the terms of the trade.


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 26, 2009)

You should be quite happy with the Canon 85mm F1.8, great portrait lens, as long as you have enough room to work with.


----------



## jeffie7 (Jan 26, 2009)

Chad Truss said:


> I have heard that wide angle lenses like the Sigma 10-20mm are bad for portraits because when you use a zoom of less than 35mm or so you get distortions because of the viewing angle a wide angle lens offers.
> 
> I have heard good things about 50mm 1.4f lenses for portrait use. I see you have already made a decision though.
> 
> And forgive my terminology above, I am still learning the terms of the trade.



You are correct a wide angle lens would be bad, but that's what the 85mm is for. The wide angle lens was something else on my list. I already knew I wanted one, I just wasn't sure about a portrait lens. Hopefully the 85mm 1.8 will make me happy, if I don't have enough room to use it I'll pick up a 50mm lens since they're dirt cheap for an extra lens, then use the 85 for things like parties/weddings and such.


----------



## Sarah23 (Jan 26, 2009)

You will love the 85mm....GREAT portrait lens. GREAT bokeh.


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm sure you'll love it.  It's a great lens, and I think it's priced very reasonably too.

Even if you do find it a little long (not sure what kind of space you're working with), it'll still be a great lens for head & shoulders shots.


----------

